

I Find Your Lack of Faith in Autonomous Cars Disturbing - mitchturck
https://medium.com/@mitchturck/i-find-your-lack-of-faith-in-autonomous-cars-disturbing-c5f249e9e623

======
EdwardDiego
Let me know when self-driving cars can handle snow and ice successfully.

I find your usage of the word "faith" wonderfully telling.

~~~
aj_mihalic
You're telling me you don't find it to simply be a matter of time before the
combination of technology and data overcome this tiny little step in
autonomous cars evolution? Everything on the road can be measured with
sensors. Including friction and orientation.

Sorry, try again.

~~~
EdwardDiego
> You're telling me you don't find it to simply be a matter of time before the
> combination of technology and data overcome this tiny little step in
> autonomous cars evolution

"Matter of time" could be 2 years or 20 years. Or never.

